# CPC-A and NCICS looking for work



## simply_me1971 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all, I am a newly certified CPC-A and NCICS. I live in Western KY and I am looking for any type of medical office work. I am willing to relocate within a 6 hour radius of Western KY. Anything to get my foot in the door with someone to show them my skills, morals, and ethics. For more information please contact me.


EDUCATION

Billing and Coding, Associate of Science		                                                  2009 - 2010
Daymar College, Paducah, KY

Data Entry Operator, Certificate			                                                      2006 - 2008
West Kentucky Community and Technical College, Paducah, KY 

EXPERIENCE

MARS, Paducah, KY                                                                                    6/2010-9/2010
Posting payments for Medicare and Medicaid. Capitation, collections, bad debt payments and data entry. 

Heartland Internet, Paducah, KY                                                              4/ 2004-12/2005
Worked directly under the operations manager for Aero Communications to learn the proper process of ordering telephone service for business and residential customers. Worked directly with customers wishing to obtain telecommunications services through Aero Communications. Placed orders with Bellsouth and Verizon for business/residential customers. Daily contact with customers on the status of their phone service. Trained employees on the process of ordering telephone service for business/residential customers, including establishing new service for customers and number portability. 

Sykes, Inc., Morganfield, KY                                                                                    05/2000-1/2004
 Worked directly with the Project Implementation Manager on daily spreadsheet orders for DSL customers both residential and business. Daily communication with customers on updates of their orders. 

INTERNSHIP

Medical Records/Billing Office			
Marshall County Hospital
Compiled/Filed Medical Records
Utilized database for billing accounts
Hospital Coding




Skills

Microsoft Office Suite 2003/2007
Encoder
Office Hours
Medisoft
Practice express
Chart Auditing
Filing
ICD-9-CM
CPT
HCPCS
Modifiers
1500’s
UB-04’s


Certifications

CPC-A

NCICS

First Responder AED

HIPPA Compliance

Security Basics


----------

